# Umbrella Cockatoo For sale



## rachel 1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi 
I am selling my cockatoo parrot called coco he is about 4 years old he has a ring on his leg however I have no papers for him. He is friendly loves people says hello , love u ,what's up, goodnight, and a few other words loves to talk to u However I have to rehome him as my circumstances have changed and I am no longer able to spend the time he needs with him this is not fair on him so decided to make the sad decision of finding him a new loving family to. Live with who can give him all the cuddles he deserves. He comes with a new cage and toys bowls only got him the cage 3 months ago the cage alone cost me 300 pound Coco is a propper show off and will keep u entertained for hours This is a sad sale he will be missed we are in Redcar Cleveland I have I phone so Can send pics . We are selling him for 700 and comes complete with cage x:flrt:


----------



## rachel 1 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Offers*

Open to offers he needs a good home I have not got the time he needs it's not fair on coco x


----------



## rachel 1 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Offers*

Any offers coco needs a loving home


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You need to post this in the Classified section, there is an avian part there for bird ads


----------



## mick dodd (Feb 26, 2013)

*coco*

Hi would you except £500 for him, he would go to a great home, i have three boys aged 12, 11, and 4, and we love cocktoos but i have never been able to afford one i know its a bit cheeky of me to ask but pls let me know regards mick sarah and kids x
:welcome:


----------

